# Poss moving to Dubai....HELP



## Lexy7200 (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi there,
My partner had a interviewfor a job based in Dubai and I would love so info if poss?
Will we need to be married to move to Dubai and buy a property? I am 24 and he is 36 he will be working full time and therefor I will be on my own most of the time, what is there to do? will i make friends? are there expat social groups etc? Any info on any thing would be great, what it like to live there? we love it on holiday but its another thing living there!
Many Thanks


----------



## TravellingGent (Oct 4, 2008)

Lexy7200 said:


> Hi there,
> My partner had a interviewfor a job based in Dubai and I would love so info if poss?
> Will we need to be married to move to Dubai and buy a property? I am 24 and he is 36 he will be working full time and therefor I will be on my own most of the time, what is there to do? will i make friends? are there expat social groups etc? Any info on any thing would be great, what it like to live there? we love it on holiday but its another thing living there!
> Many Thanks


Not to bash you, but do a quick search first about living together while not married, etc.

Then, go read a few sites about attractions and what not. I hope you like to go to the malls, because that's what you'll be doing probably the most.

I'd assume youd' make friends, but that's on you, and depending where you'd live. Tell us a little more about yourself, and then we'll help you with things you can do, etc.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

There are tons of things to do, but like the above says its down to you to make individual friendships...

You need to be married to live together.
Go to gretna green in uk or vegas quick and tie the knot! haha


----------



## sesh2gounden (Dec 21, 2008)

Lexy7200 said:


> Hi there,
> My partner had a interviewfor a job based in Dubai and I would love so info if poss?
> Will we need to be married to move to Dubai and buy a property? I am 24 and he is 36 he will be working full time and therefor I will be on my own most of the time, what is there to do? will i make friends? are there expat social groups etc? Any info on any thing would be great, what it like to live there? we love it on holiday but its another thing living there!
> Many Thanks


Hi...I have lived in the UAE for 4 years..I lived in Abu Dhabi but my husband worked in Dubai. Firts of all...it's a muslim country...so a man and woman who live together without being married..if found out... can be considered as commiting adultery.There are legal implications for this. There is a huge expat community there....actually 85 percent of the UAE population is expatriate. Thre is lots to see and do and you will never be bored. People are honestly very friendly and even as a single women walking about you will be pretty safe. Make sure the job comes with accomodation as it is very expensive there...plus there is a genuine shortage of accomodation. This is a major issue in living in the UAE. So if you are not getting accomodation, make sure that you get an allowance that covers a major part of the accomodation. Life is very easy going in the UAE however there is a major traffic problem there...you can sit for hours in traffic. There are taxis and public busses to get around in easy enough. It helps to learn a few arabic words to help you get around with...you will pick theis up easily enough when you get there. It is relatively hot...summer is from June till Sept or so and By mid July/aug temps can go up to 50 degrees...but there is airconditioning everywhere, so you don't really feel it. Dubai is very modern and the buillidngs are very beautiful...construction happens virtually 24 hours there...so buildings practically come up overnight!! It is amazing to see how a desert can be turned into a luxury city.
There is alot to see and do there and with the multicultural environment...always something to learn.
Hope you enjoy your stay there...but do take my first point seriously...you don't want to be deported from the beautiful city and lose your opportunity to experience it.
Take care


----------



## sesh2gounden (Dec 21, 2008)

check out the website for the GULFNEWS newspaper...it will give you and idea about everyday life in the UAE and the classifieds section will tell you about the cost of housing, cars etc


----------



## Lexy7200 (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks guys! We have our wedding booked for aug so we will ger married in registry office and keep the white wedding in aug to have the party I guess! We need to do a lot more research regards accommodation etc but it was the making friends etc that i was most worried about!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I hope you invite us all to the party.....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Why oh why don't people read the cticky thread about info they need to know before asking questions? It would save everyone a lot of time.

*sigh*


-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Stroppy mod....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Stroppy mod....


Irritating poster...

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I've been called a lot, lot worse.....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I've been called a lot, lot worse.....



And you are about to be again. I have just seen what you have posted elsewhere. You knuckle-dragging, stella-swilling Geordie Gobsh*te! 


-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

But stella's my girlfriend, you know, great body, fantastic head, goes down easily.....

Unlike my ex-wife....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> But stella's my girlfriend, you know, great body, fantastic head, goes down easily.....
> 
> Unlike my ex-wife....


Stella?  But she told me her name was Norman. Had a very deep voice & a prominent adams apple for a woman.


-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Shhh, "It's not allowed"

You're giving away all my secrets....


----------

